
Emacs Pinky - rickdale
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emacs#Emacs_Pinky
======
noelwelsh
I maintain that if you're not remapping key you shouldn't be using Emacs --
not just to avoid RSI but also because the whole point of a customisable
editor is to well... customise it to suit you better.

Pro tips:

\- Don't press multiple keys with one hand. If you're pressing Ctrl-A, press
the A with your left hand and control with your right hand.

\- Remap common functions onto function keys. They're easy to press and will
give your hands a break.

\- Look into a Maltron/Kinesis keyboard. I have a Maltron and it pwns hard any
other keyboard I've ever used.

~~~
kleiba
I don't subscribe to your second "pro tip". I find the function keys
especially hard to reach, because I have to move my whole hand on an ordinary
keyboard, or press that stupid "fn" key on my netbook.

But also I'd be interested to hear which functions you put there?! I'm sure
you put different functions on the keys depending on the mode, but I couldn't
even say which functions I use most often - besides self-insert (haha)
probably the navigation commands (C-f, C-b, M-f, M-b C-v, M-v etc.), but I'm
sure you mean more specific functions.

I do remap mode-specific functions every now and then, so I agree that it can
be a good thing. But I usually bind them to _C-c something_ or similar stuff,
which I find easy enough to type.

~~~
noelwelsh
I thought people would disagree w/ the use of function keys. Sure they cost a
few keystrokes to hit but I don't find the cost that significant; usually I
hit something I've mapped to a fn key when my train of thought has come to an
end or been interrupted.

My global binding are below. M-F9 (compile) is the only one I regularly rebind
for different modes.

(define-key global-map [f1] 'vc-dir)

(define-key global-map [f2] 'undo)

(define-key global-map [f3] 'find-file) (define-key global-map [(meta f3)]
'switch-to-buffer)

(define-key global-map [f4] 'set-mark-command) (define-key global-map [f5]
'kill-ring-save) (define-key global-map [(meta f5)] 'kill-region) (define-key
global-map [f6] 'yank) (define-key global-map [(meta f6)] 'yank-pop)

(define-key global-map [f7] 'save-buffer) (define-key global-map [(meta f7)]
'kill-buffer)

(define-key global-map [f8] 'start-kbd-macro) (define-key global-map [(meta
f8)] 'end-kbd-macro)

(define-key global-map [f9] 'execute-extended-command) (define-key global-map
[(meta f9)] 'compile) (define-key global-map [f10] 'eval-expression)

(define-key global-map [f11] 'shell)

(define-key global-map [f12] 'planner-create-task-from-buffer) (define-key
global-map [(meta f12)] 'remember)

------
sayemm
Swapping caps-lock and control was one of the best decisions I made when
starting on Emacs, first item on Steve Yegge's list -
<http://sites.google.com/site/steveyegge2/effective-emacs>

~~~
prodigal_erik
Only having one easily-reached Ctrl key strikes me as a bad idea. Rather than
chord a left-hand key with a right-hand Ctrl, you're likely to contort your
left hand to do both (I know I used to), which has gotta screw up at least
your touch typing habits if not your hand.

~~~
sayemm
Yup, I still have my right-hand Ctrl key on guard for my right pinky. Like the
comment below, I just swapped the left-hand Ctrl key and Caps-lock, that's
definitely helped me.

------
dcolgan
I have reduced a lot of unnecessary hand movement by moving the Control keys
to either side of the space bar where the Alt keys normally are, and moving
the Alt keys to the keys next to those where the Windows keys usually are.
With this I can hit all of the modifier keys with my thumbs.

I also have CapsLock mapped to Backspace, and use the Dvorak keyboard layout.
All of these combined minimize strain on my pinkies and the rest of my
fingers, reduces the need for hand contortions, and lets stronger fingers do
more work.

~~~
throw_away
I don't understand how caps lock has been able to maintain it's prized real
estate for so long. I understand the inertia behind why hardware manufacturers
are loath to move it, I just don't get why there are still otherwise
reasonable people who don't remap it. I map mine to control and also use some
of the lesser known C- combo replacements (C-h = backspace, C-[ = escape). I'm
a vim user, so dvorak is a bit of a non-starter (hjkl gets all goofed, and
once you try to un-goof it, you goof up other commands).

~~~
prodigal_erik
My favorite Caps Lock rant:
[http://groups.google.com/group/alt.peeves/browse_thread/thre...](http://groups.google.com/group/alt.peeves/browse_thread/thread/5abd6c108aec2a86)

------
ipince
I use my palm to press control, instead of my pinky. I know it sounds really
weird, but maybe it helps others. Im also interested in seeing if Im the only
weirdo :-)

~~~
rednum
I use my palm too. It seems to be much better than pink, but still causes some
strain (especially after long coding sessions).

------
nunb
Emacs pinky is mostly a fault of keyboard designs. Emacs' reliance on ctrl-
combos exacerbates this (vi has fewer issues, Esc and the colon).

Typematrix.com keyboards ameliorate this, as do the (not shipping yet)
keyboards at trulyergonomic.com

Thumbs should be used for common keys, the Maltron, Kinesis and Typematrix
keyboards make this possible.

So does the Alphagrips.com device, which I am eagerly awaiting.

~~~
codex
For truly ergonomic Emacs, nothing beats a Datahand (www.datahand.com) in my
experience.

~~~
tincholio
Those look very interesting! The price seems a bit steep, though...

------
bsiemon
Rock climbing is the best thing I have found to both prevent and relieve the
various problems created by long hours spent coding.

~~~
jacques_chester
I've found that taking up weights -- firstly deadlifts, later cleans and
snatches -- to also eliminate the early symptoms of hand and elbow trouble.

------
johnm
Get a Kinesis Advantage (Pro) keyboard. It's by far the best keyboard for
coding. It moves all of the control/meta/etc. keys to the thumbs -- yes you
can finally utilize both thumbs and it makes a huge difference.

The only downside is that it only comes in one size and so people who have
large hands / long fingers might find it too cramped.

------
barendt
Can anyone recommend a keyboard where key presses are very low impact?

I'm getting Emacs Pinky in most of my fingers and could use something to
reduce stress on them. dcolgan's suggest key mappings are something I'm going
to try, but a better keyboard can't hurt, either.

~~~
toben
I'd recommend a keyboard with mechanical switches that activate without
bottoming out (e.g. Cherry MX Brown, Cherry MX Red, Topre Capacitive Switch).

For options, I'd suggest visiting the Geekhack WorldWide Shopping Links wiki:
[http://geekhack.org/showwiki.php?title=Geekhack+WorldWide+Sh...](http://geekhack.org/showwiki.php?title=Geekhack+WorldWide+Shopping+Links)

